# Schwinn Tornado Year?



## joseywales (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a Schwinn Tornado, C is first digit of serial #. Can some tell me the year please.
Thanks Doug


----------



## Capt Nemo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Need more..*

C is the month I believe.

Post whole serial number and pic to be sure as year could be second digit.

Lou


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2013)

Could be a 59 60 or 61. More info needed to narrow down the year. I doubt it was a 58 model with a 57 serial number.


----------



## joseywales (Apr 5, 2013)

Serial# is C990962 the info that I found online is- 7-1 or 7-2 of 1952. Is this correct?


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 5, 2013)

Where on the bike did you find the number?  On the bottom of the crank hanger, on the left rear drop out, or on the fork tube?

The 1952 Serial numbers have the single letter and only 5 digits; the number you posted has a letter and 6 digits.  As previously suggested, posting a picture would be the most help.

In a search through the online catalogs/brochures, the first year I found a Tornado listed was in '58.

Ed


----------



## Capt Nemo (Apr 5, 2013)

*Looks like 1959...*

From : http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html

Serial# C990962 decodes as:

*1959*

03/11 ------------------ C989471 ------------------ C991669


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2013)

*tornado year*

march of 1959.


----------

